# Using P.E., S.E in Virginia



## hansel (Mar 2, 2012)

I am planning to take the 16 Hours exam in Virgina. If I passed, would I be able to use S.E. after my name? Is anyone here who have gone through this experience? How have you been able to take advantage of your passing the exam? Thanks.


----------



## dakota_79 (Mar 2, 2012)

hansel said:


> would I be able to use S.E. after my name?


VA is not an SE state (yet, as far as I know), so no. You'll just be getting a PE license, same as me here in WI. To use SE after your name, for now you would have to apply for comity from an SE state, which is what I plan to do (IL and NE, not for title, but because I do a bit of work in those states). You'll just be getting your PE license.

That shouldn't be discouraging though - the intent of this new exam is to not only make it more uniform across all states, but that anybody who practices strictly structural really _should_ be taking this one instead of the PE civil since it's more in line with what we do, whether our respective states' regulations have caught up with this intent yet or not. It's coming down the pipeline everywhere if the various state SEA's get their way, anyway. Already has in UT and NE in the last couple years.

Our company's policy (we're strictly a structural firm, and do absolutely nothing else civil-wise) is that even though WI also accepts just the 8-hr PE civil for us technically, we're strongly encouraged to take the 16-hour structural instead for getting our WI PE since it's what we do.


----------



## dakota_79 (Mar 2, 2012)

Adding - the other good news is that getting comity from an SE state will be really easy now, since they all accept this exam, and almost all (CA is one big exception) have no (or very minor) additional requirements. No more old days where you had to take additional boatloads of additional exams (again, in most states).


----------



## hansel (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

